# strikemaster auger problem!



## fishinghorseman (Jan 4, 2012)

Got 40 to 1 mix fuel runs alot better still need little choke but could drill holes now with out quiting. Thank you


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

fishinghorseman said:


> Got 40 to 1 mix fuel runs alot better still need little choke but could drill holes now with out quiting. Thank you


Sounds like your carb needs a little fine tuning .


----------



## fishinghorseman (Jan 4, 2012)

Think so too


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

buy some seafoam, it will straighten the carb out and keep it running smother


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I had the same issue a few years ago with my lazer mag. I started using pre mix 40:1 that comes in a small metal can recommended for small engines and haven't had any problems since. Also tends to start easier!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------

